# Battery Master – Beware on some installations



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Had a discussion with Sargent’s today on some problems I have been experiencing with the EC325 control panel fitted to my Autotrail Cheyenne 840D. Sargent’s were extremely helpful and run through the procedure for me to re-calibrate one part of the EC325 output readings.

During the diagnosis, I confirmed that 2 solar panels, Steca controller and a Battery Master have been installed. I was shocked when told that Sargent’s don’t recommend a batter master being fitted to the EC325 Power Supply as this will damage the unit due to the split charging capabilities of the power supply 

They recommended that it should be removed immediately and hope no damage has been caused.  

The above applies to the EC325 power supply but it might be worth checking on your installed model.

Has anyone else experienced this issue? 

I believe Sargent’s sometime monitor this site, any additional comments would be most welcome from them

regards


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

From what you have said is it that the Sargent unit provides charging automatically to both batteries whenever you are using EHU. If that is the case then Battery Master would not be necessary.
If, however, there is no vehicle charging facility as with all other Trigano products, then Battery Master or an equivalent would be necessary.
Gerry


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

GerryD said:


> From what you have said is it that the Sargent unit provides charging automatically to both batteries whenever you are using EHU. If that is the case then Battery Master would not be necessary.
> If, however, there is no vehicle charging facility as with all other Trigano products, then Battery Master or an equivalent would be necessary.
> Gerry


Wrong, not all Trigano vehicles are the same. The Chausson charges both batteries.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Boggy

I would do exactly what Sargent tells you its their kit they know best, and yes it does charge both batterys not sure just how, thick the leisure has preferential charging.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*EC325PSU with battery master*

Hi Boggy,

Thanks for bringing this up on the forum.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC325_User_Instructions.pdf - see this page for a little more information in section 3.1

The battery master can be used but not with the vehicle in motion or engine running because of the way that the alternator charges through the EC325PSU to the leisure battery.

The power convertor on the charger is basically shorted out if a battery master is used, which may cause future problems. With your setup of two Solar Panels I would have suggested connecting one to the Leisure battery and one to the vehicle battery using a seperate regulator for each although this is an expensive task, from what I remember from our conversation both your panels are above the maximum 100W for our inbuilt Dual Channel Regulator.

For anyone else considering fitting a Solar Panel I recommend using a panel rated between 80 and 110 Watts maximum connected direct to the PSU this effects the cheapest installation and no other equipment is required with exception of the connecting lead.

Also when on electric hook up the control panel can be set to charge the vehicle battery by pressing the battery select button next to the power button on the control panel.

Regards to all

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had a battery master fitted to my Cheyenne 660, (2008), by LeisurePower in Warrington several months ago. They are the approved fitters for Spinney motorhomes who I bought my van off. No one at either firm has warned me against fitting one and to date I have had no problem with the electrics.

I don't have a solar panel and I had it fitted just to move power from my leisure battery to the vehicle battery because of alarm drainage. I have used the van a lot on EHU and off, and as I say have had no problems.


----------

